# Crappie fishing in Lake Erie



## fisherbill

Does any ever catch Crappie in lake erie around Lorain,Erie,or Huron county.I have never seen any reports for Crappie. Iknow there are some in Black River and Vermillion River. Can they be caught around any docks? Arethey in the Sandusky bay?

Thinks for any replies


----------



## joekacz

Yes there are crappies in Lake Erie up and down the coast but you'll have to fish structure in the harbor's and marina's,if allowed.I don't think anyone is going to tell you a specific area but if I were you I would try area's closer to home and go exploring for the day and give it a "whirl".Sandusky Bay is a good bet with all of the dock's and shoreline structure but be careful of its shallowness.I know of angler's right now that are catching a mix bag of 'gill's,crappie and perch and enjoying it like little kid's.Best I can do for you and good luck.


----------



## Bassthumb

Marina's spring and fall.


----------



## captainshotgun

fisherbill said:


> Does any ever catch Crappie in lake erie around Lorain,Erie,or Huron county.I have never seen any reports for Crappie. Iknow there are some in Black River and Vermillion River. Can they be caught around any docks? Arethey in the Sandusky bay?
> 
> Thinks for any replies


Lots in the Sandusky bay & portage river


----------



## fisherbill

captainshotgun, thanks for the reply, I've been wanting to fish in the Sandusky Bay. What part of the bay do they fish in for Crappie, would near the railroad bridge be a good place to start?


----------



## Lewzer

Do a search for JimG posts.


----------



## fisherbill

nks JimG gives a lot of great Information


----------



## captainshotgun

I only ever fished the bay thru the ice. I fished off of whites landing, near the springs that are near there. I have fished the portage extensively in yrs past as my sister owns dockage there. All along the rr tracks or docks on the portage. Some perch too!


----------



## fisherbill

captainshotgun said:


> I only ever fished the bay thru the ice. I fished off of whites landing, near the springs that are near there. I have fished the portage extensively in yrs past as my sister owns dockage there. All along the rr tracks or docks on the portage. Some perch too!


Thanks good to know


----------



## zero410

downtown sandusky is good for crappie.around the city ramp,or the park,or battery park area.


----------



## TClark

*Lake Erie’s Best Kept Secret (Season 6, Episode 1)*


----------



## fisherbill

TClark said:


> *Lake Erie’s Best Kept Secret (Season 6, Episode 1)*


Thanks for the video I planning on re-thinking fishing for next year. Crappies to replace the Yellow Perch that nets have wiped out.


----------



## AtticaFish

That Brushpile video is nice......... but they never really mention where on Erie they are fishing. I would guess this video was shot in Sandusky Bay? In the very beginning they have a location marker on their map way over by Fairport Harbor. They keep referring to the area as a "bay" but there isn't anything remotely close to a bay once you get East of Sandusky, at least that i know of. Maybe a river basin or 2 that have sloughs but nothing that i would think resemble the areas they were fishing. Presque Isle would be the next actual bay heading East. Anyone have a guess where they would be fishing?


----------



## TClark

Go to YouTube and search, "Crappie Fishing Lake Erie"


----------



## ress

Around the first few mins they show a map of where their at. Looked like between Cleveland and the line with Pa. Lake county I think.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

That episode is over by Cleveland. But if you're interested in Crappie fishing Erie...try the West Harbor boat entrance.


----------



## bassfishinfool

I have scanned the shore of Erie on google maps. I can't figure out where they were fishing at.


----------



## Carpman

Looks like Mentor Lagoons. I can't match up the houses on google Earth though.


----------



## stampman60

fisherbill said:


> Does any ever catch Crappie in lake erie around Lorain,Erie,or Huron county.I have never seen any reports for Crappie. Iknow there are some in Black River and Vermillion River. Can they be caught around any docks? Arethey in the Sandusky bay?
> 
> Thinks for any replies





fisherbill said:


> Does any ever catch Crappie in lake erie around Lorain,Erie,or Huron county.I have never seen any reports for Crappie. Iknow there are some in Black River and Vermillion River. Can they be caught around any docks? Arethey in the Sandusky bay?
> 
> Thinks for any replies


Sandusky bay area tournament 2 wks ago 7 fish 14 lbs.


----------



## K gonefishin

Guys who know where and when to catch them aren't saying a word, look at how many fish are taken from good inland crappie lakes, guys want to keep spots to themselves and I don't blame them.


----------



## johnboy111711

I know the spot....


----------



## fade2black24

I live in Lake Cty and that video isn't anywhere around here. It's over in the Sandusky area.


----------



## ress

It was said that they were fishing after a 5 inch rain fall. Flooded area that was holding fish.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

If I’m not mistaken they are fishing on the west side of the state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

